# cruising to Pitt by river ?



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone done this to go see Hines field and cruise around ? Any advise !
Thanks. I would be putting in by Wellsville area !


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Map out your fuel stops and leave early unless you like riding at night. It takes alot of time and fuel to follow the river that far and navigate locks, and deal with commercial traffic. It can be done, just have a plan. Fuel is hard to find on the river nowadays.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You might want to consider launching up around Rochester or even
closer to Pittsburgh. The locks are nasty, lots of junk floating in the 
water, and it eats up quite a bit of time. Remember that you have to
do all of the locks on the way back too. You're talking several hours of
dealing with the locks.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Yep, the locks are sometimes unpreditable. We pulled up to a lock that was being worked on. We called the lockmaster and he said the wait would be at least two hours. That was at Markland below Cincy. Usually my lock time is between 15 and 45 minutes with normal traffic.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

You are better off going up to Pittsburgh and launching and cruising around up there. Going from Wellsville would take way too long.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. It was just an idea and searching for answers. Looks like 
I'll just cruise Lake Erie after perching or what ever. Thanks Again Dave


----------

